# Hoke's book in readable pdf format.



## aerotraxx (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello Refiners,

I am new to refining and wanting to learn more, recently downloaded Hoke's book from one of Lasersteve's posts in this section. Anxious to start reading, I tried to go through and read it in its' current format , which was made to print with 2 pages per sheet. I tried to print it, but it was tricky as some duplex printing is. So, instead, I went through it and modified it so that there is an individual page in pdf for each page of the book, now readable as a pdf and easy to print off page by page - or duplex it if you like. It will also print bigger but maybe not as clear. Anyway, hope it helps some of you that wish to read it.

View attachment C. M. Hoke Refining Precious Metal Wastes-single pages-12252013.pdf
2.92MB

Nathan


----------



## butcher (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Nathan,
That looks good, I have a question, it looks like you can print 4 pages on a paper, two pages each side of paper, How does the book come out after printing, do the pages fall in order when made into a book?

Your first post and you are already contributing to help others,Thanks.


----------



## pattt (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello Nathan , 

Welcome to the forum and thank you for the input,....

But, just a few days ago another member ( FrugalRefiner ) made his second edition of a printer friendly copy of Hoke's book,and also a screen version (computer, Ipad, ...)
available to the forum.

The big difference is that in his version he corrected spelling errors, ocr errors and made an addition to the book ( about things we now do different than how it was done in
Hoke's time, ex: we don't put our wastes down the drain, don't pour gasoline on stuff to incinerate and so on......)

Also there are no missing pages in his pdf files ( my previous pdf version had a few ).

So maybe you can check those new versions and let us know what you think.

Again, welcome to this fantastic forum and thank you for your input (its much nicer as a first post than the ones that start with "Help...."

Pat


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 27, 2013)

Nathan,

Welcome to the forum. It's good to have another buckeye on the forum. There are quite a few of us here. Sorry you had to go to the trouble of reformatting the printer friendly version. I wish I had gotten my screen readable copy posted a little sooner.

There are links to the new versions Pattt mentioned in my signature line below.

Dave


----------



## aerotraxx (Dec 27, 2013)

pattt said:


> ]But, just a few days ago another member ( FrugalRefiner ) made his second edition of a printer friendly copy of Hoke's book,and also a screen version (computer, Ipad, ...)
> available to the forum.
> 
> The big difference is that in his version he corrected spelling errors, ocr errors and made an addition to the book ( about things we now do different than how it was done in
> Hoke's time, ex: we don't put our wastes down the drain, don't pour gasoline on stuff to incinerate and so on......)



I didn't realize that somebody else had already posted a book that was readable. Wish that I had found it. I will have to look for the FrugalRefiner's version.



butcher said:


> That looks good, I have a question, it looks like you can print 4 pages on a paper, two pages each side of paper, How does the book come out after printing, do the pages fall in order when made into a book?



Well, I hope mine didn't come out as 2 pages per page, that is how the book I downloaded from this forum posted by Lasersteve was - it made it so that you could put 2 pages on the front and 2 on the back, fold them together to make 4 pages - but then you had to figure out how to paste them all together to make the whole book, plus you could not read the pages in order very easily. All I did was just separated all the pages and ordered them so that they all fall into line and you can easily use the table of contents, or print out sections - 1 page per sheet of paper - and the print will be larger (which is good for me).


----------



## aerotraxx (Dec 27, 2013)

I just found FrugalRefiner's screen readable version of Hoke's book - I hadn't looked hard enough. Nicely done, FrugalRefiner. And you obviously went way beyond with corrections and the like. 
Here is a link to FrugalRefiner's post and copies. 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=19798#p201558


----------



## Wanwalai (May 24, 2014)

Thank you for your sharing..this is so wonderful knowledge for me :lol:


----------



## Anarchy618 (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you so much for the free HOKE pdf download. I can't wait to begin my read, as I'm looking very forward to learning from such a wonderful source. GOD BLESS THE INTERNET & IT'S GLORIOUS FREE INFORMATION! I LOVE YOU INTERNET! LOL


----------



## 4tloGold (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank You Nathan


----------

